# Is Your Dog Dramatic During Corrections?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone else have a GSD up here that is vocal during corrections,no matter how light the correction is? I've noticed that most of the Shepherds we've had here are VERY VOCAL if they get corrected,even vocally. On the other hand,the Standard Poodles we kept could take the same level of correction without all the dramatics. 

How 'well' does your dog take a correction either with a collar or vocally.Obviously I'm not talking about being harsh here.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No, Delgado's not a drama queen. He'll yip if startled by the correction but bounces back quickly


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan is pretty good with correction, though he puts on those sad puppy eyes that make me melt, but I have to stand my ground! Haha.. actually when I tell him to do something he REALLY doesn't want to do, I will know because when he does it, he will let out this huge groan/grumble while doing it. It's quite comical actually.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is stoic to the point of appearing not to care. 
He does, however, understand why he is being corrected and listens most of the time. He maintains his composure well, and as he gets older he's getting even more calm and collected.
I have heard that other Czech line GSDs are similar.
Oh, and he is very quiet. I find myself wishing he were more vocal!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Yes Nala answers me back. I try not to laugh but I can't help it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDs can be a bit "handler sensitive"  and yes, some of them can be quite vocal and histrionic. It's amazing how they can be so stoic about some things, and such big babies about others.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash totally ignores a correction or tries to eat the person giving the correction depending on the level! So yes, there can be high drama


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Duh, Shepherds are the drama queens of the dog world.  They are very stoic about pain or when they are sick but give them a harsh glare and they will act like you are killing them.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah... ALL of mine are big babies. Doesn't matter how light or hard the correction is. They all yelp and then give me the "Omg, I can't believe you did that!" "I was just kidding! I totally wasn't going to be bad".... Naughty dogs.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson is vocal to the point where I'm sure the neighbors think he is being tortured, LOL! For instance today, I needed him out of the living room, and told him to stay in the kitchen. He insisted on following me to the livingroom and when I turned and said "get!" out came a whine.... :major eyeroll: !!He is vocal when he is excited, or chasing something such as a remote control toy, on a walk, and when he's in trouble. So pretty much all the time. 

I forgot to add, when he is getting in my face too much looking for attention, and I VERY GENTLY nudge him away he whines about it...


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine puts her ears back, starts walking away from whatever she was up to and looks at me from the side. She knows she is guilty.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

no,i cannot say that.
she looks as if she doesn't really care.
sometimes i would like to see more "remorse" from her.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Packen said:


> Gnash totally ignores a correction or tries to eat the person giving the correction depending on the level! So yes, there can be high drama



Helper: Give a correction
Me: Correct the dog, dying inside thinking dog will turn around on me
Dog: Did somebody just poke me?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I must be the odd one out here. I can't imagine vocalizing with a correction to be any kind of normal, with any of my dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I must be the odd one out here. I can't imagine vocalizing with a correction to be any kind of normal, with any of my dogs.


same here... none of my dogs ever did. Not even Yukon, when I first got him, would do it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

gagsd said:


> I must be the odd one out here. I can't imagine vocalizing with a correction to be any kind of normal, with any of my dogs.


Not a huff, groan, or whine when you tell him to go lie down or do something he doesn't want? Wow! What lines do you have? I want one!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen Jerry show any reaction at all to a correction, other than to stop doing whatever he's doing. I've had to give a couple of pretty hard corrections with a prong collar and he'll just sit down or come to my side. He never makes a peep or acts scared.

For verbal corrections he'll kind of give you the goofy grin and stop doing what he's doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> Not a huff, groan, or whine when you tell him to go lie down or do something he doesn't want? Wow! What lines do you have? I want one!


 Nope. None of them. Different pedigrees.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi is definitely a drama queen. She often grumbles, whines, and complains when I ask her to something she doesn't want to do. I have to admit that it cracks me up sometimes. What really bugs her is when I ask her to "shake" more than a couple of times in a row. She'll whine and moan and gently mouth me if I put my hand out for "shake" too many times.

One time we went to a training class where the trainer was too harsh (in my opinion) with the dogs and she was so upset. She whined, cried, and looked at us so piteously, like "How could you do this to me?" Needless to say, we didn't take her there again. She does much better with positive training.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll get a huff, a sigh a long drawn out howlie whine (does that make sense) ... but she gets the correction / command and complies ... it's pretty funny most times. 

The other day she had her raw bone and was pacing around the house trying to find the "perfect" place to chew on it. She must have paced for about 10 minutes before I finally told her to go lay down, she dropped her bone, chuffed and then sighed dramatically and finally went to her dog bed. It was almost like she was telling me ... but there is NOWHERE for me to go ... LOL


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> I'll get a huff, a sigh a long drawn out howlie whine (does that make sense) ... but she gets the correction / command and complies ... it's pretty funny most times.
> 
> The other day she had her raw bone and was pacing around the house trying to find the "perfect" place to chew on it. She must have paced for about 10 minutes before I finally told her to go lay down, she dropped her bone, chuffed and then sighed dramatically and finally went to her dog bed. It was almost like she was telling me ... but there is NOWHERE for me to go ... LOL


I know that whine! Made me lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think rogue would be considered a hard pup. If you don't give a firm enough correction, it actually amps her up. Especially in drive. But once you hit that threshold, she takes it and looks at you like "ooooh so you DON'T want me to do that? Gotcha." She bounces back insanely fast. No whines, cries etc. Once I finally decided to correct for her insane chasing and biting of me and my daughter it took only one good correction. She understood and hasn't done it since. Should have done it sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> I think rogue would be considered a hard pup. If you don't give a firm enough correction, it actually amps her up. Especially in drive. But once you hit that threshold, she takes it and looks at you like "ooooh so you DON'T want me to do that? Gotcha." She bounces back insanely fast. No whines, cries etc. Once I finally decided to correct for her insane chasing and biting of me and my daughter it took only one good correction. She understood and hasn't done it since. Should have done it sooner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



How old is she? I'm trying to think back its been so long since I've had a GSD pup. The last GSD I rescued was 7 and my Buddy who I have had from a pup is 10 almost 11 So its been a while, it seems to me the older they get the more they back talk and get dramatic. Buddy just looks at me like are you really going to make me sit just so I can have my dinner then I get the big huff snort before finally he sits. Tasha is more of my whiner, she will give me howlie whine when ever I say no more ball time to lay down. Tasha is show line and Buddy is working line so I guess that pedigree's really don't matter. Maybe its because I whine when I don't get my way either.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

7 months. Yah it may come with age lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> 7 months. Yah it may come with age lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I know the older I get the more I whine about things.  For example its 5 degrees outside this morning. Wish I could howl.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm glad to find out I'm not alone. My first two GSD's
were pretty much stoics as far as pain, and really
corrections were so minimal that I didn't get any then,
either.

Now, however, with adopting a 2 year old that I have really
no idea of background, I'm discovering the OTHER side.
Lillie did REALLY sharp, high-pitched yipes with just small
corrections. Made me want to hide, I got a few dirty
looks and thought man these people are going to call the
rescue and tell him I'm abusing her! Thankfully, she learned
really fast (of course!) and it's been a couple of weeks since
any noise of that kind.

This is from a dog that screamed bloody murder just getting
her temp taken at the vet's!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine has never "sounded" either except for one his breeder gave him (he was 7-8 months and I had not introduced formal corrections until that time), which I think was partly surprise, and one last night with a prong that I might have delivered just a tad too hard--or again, it was surprise. Usually, he responds and recovers quickly and without drama.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes I'd like Jerry to be a little more vocal! I like the little noises he makes. He'll groan about things that truly hurt him, like getting his ear cleaned. The techs at the vet's office cleaned his ear one day and they asked if they could muzzle him first. I told them to go ahead if it made them more comfortable. They were amazed at how good he is about even though it obviously hurts. He just groans, sounds kind of like a cow, but doesn't try to bite or get away.

He'll sometimes whine if he sees someone or something he really wants to play with, like a toy or another dog, but that's it. Watching anyone playing with a ball he can't play with drives him nuts and he'll whine the entire time.

Other than that, he's pretty quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja talks back when being corrected and bounces back without a problem. Angus on the other hand acts like you've just crushed his soul. He gets so upset, whines, and sulks. The dramatics are not just when I scold him, if I scold Freyja he will act as if he is the one in trouble. Although I've learned over the years that he puts up a fuss only to make you feel bad, he loves to push his limits and will continue to drag out obeying a command even when he gives you the depressed face. He is such a snake.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is a silent girl most of the time, if I give her a correction, she's like "oops ok won't do 'that' again"...The only time she is REALLY VOCAL, is when I am using the blower on her, she is very compliant with it, but my gawd, she absolutely SHRIEKS, SNIVELS , and sounds like I'm killing her,,I'm surprised my neighbors haven't reported me LOL


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

My sable gsd talks back to me but he does what I tell him. Sometimes he's funny cause if he's trying to get my attention and I ignore him he will do something bad like chew something he can't chew. But now that he's older is getting better 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> actually when I tell him to do something he REALLY doesn't want to do, I will know because when he does it, he will let out this huge groan/grumble while doing it. It's quite comical actually.


Sasha does this or she'll just get down right sassy lol It gets done, but she lets you know she's not pleased.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

You should hear Sib when I am trying to wipe her feet before she comes into the house..OMgosh you would think I was twisting her arm off..That is only the beginning of her drama queen antics...VERY VOCAL girl..sometimes this amuses me , sometimes it annoys the heck out of me...gotta love these dogs...


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Oscar screams and screaches bloody murder like he is being beaten and tortured. Anything else, he is as silent as a feather. He is still opening up to us, and is starting to whimper and whine more, and scream much less. Like he was taught him screaming meant what ever was being done, no matter how rough or gentle, would immediately cease. He screamed and people let go. Was fun training him out of that one. :-/


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

No verbal drama during correction. If Dolly does not understand the reason for correction, she will flatten her ears and try to bury her head in my legs or arms and that is how I know I've given a poorly timed correction or am doing a bad job of training her.

All other corrections she understands and, tail wagging, gets back in the game.


----------

